# zwete festplatte mounten



## Sashman (23. März 2004)

Moin an alle!

Ich hoffe, daß mir jemand behilflich sein kann.
Habe mir vor kurzem eine zweite Festplatte gekauft, auf die ich unter Suse 
keinen zugriff hatte, was bisher auch nicht nötig war.
Auf ihr befinden sich meine MP3 Files. Mit Installation eines MP3 Players hat sich die Situation grundlegend geändert.

Was ich bisher getan habe:

Hab mich als user angemeldet und als su ne Shell geöffnet. Als nächstes habe ich im Wurzelverzeichnis einen neuen Ordner "festplatten" angelegt und ind die Datei /etc/fstab folgende Zeile geschrieben:
/dev/hdb1     /festplatten            ntfs                 ro,noauto,user  0  0
geentert,gespeichert und den Rechner neu gestartet.

Wieder als user angemeldet, ne Shell geöffnet und mount  /festplatten
ausgeführt.

Da Suse nich gemeckert hat, denke ich das war soweit ganz richtig.
Nun zum Problem:
Wie komme ich an meine Daten?
Nach meinem Verständnis müßten die sich im Verzeichnis "festplatten" befinden oder?
Wenn ja sehr hübsch --> Dieses Verzeichnis ist für den user nicht freigegeben.
Sollte ich mit der Vernutung richtig liegen kann mir jemand sagen wie man das macht?
An der Frage seht ihr sicher, das ich nicht viel Ahnung von Linux habe:
Bin für jeden Kommentar dankbar.

MfG Sashman


----------



## Helmut Klein (23. März 2004)

Als root :



> cd /
> chmod 664 festplatten
> chown deinusername:users festplatten



Ersetze hierbei "deinusername" durch deinen alltäglichen Loginname.

Danach solltest du eigentlich keine Probleme haben auf das Verzeichnis zuzugreifen. Vielleicht noch in die /etc/fstab



> /dev/hdb1 /festplatten ntfs ro,noauto,user,*uid=deinusername* 0 0



Wobei ich nicht weiß ob das wirklich notwendig ist.


----------



## Sashman (3. April 2004)

Vielen dank erstmal an Helmut.

Vorausgeschick sei erstmal: ES FUNKTIONIERT.
Habe meinen eigenen fstab-Eintrag gelöscht und den Rechner als ROOT neu gestartet. Danach die Zugriffsrechte wie oben beschrieben geändert , den Ordner mir selbst "geschenkt" und die fstab nach Helmuts Vorschlag geändert.
Danach nur noch den Rechner neu gestartet.

Ergebnis voller Zugriff auf die zweite HD.
Mit glücklichem Lächel grüßend

Sashman


----------



## Thorsten Ball (3. April 2004)

Hallo.

Ich wollte nochmal kurz anmerken dass du nicht immer neustarten musst. Wir sind ja nicht
bei Windows, gell? Also, nachdem du die fstab verändert hast, kannst du grad die Datei mit mount durchgehen
lassen und alles mounten:


```
mount -a
```

Oder aber, du änderst nur deinen fstab-Eintrag für /festplatten, speicherst ab und gibst


```
mount /festplatten
```

ein. Wahrscheinlich aber vorher mit "umount /festplatten" wieder aushängen und dann erst
mounten. Es ist also nicht nötig neu zu starten.

Grüße,
Thorsten


----------

